
Quantum Theory May Explain Wishful Thinking - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news158928941.html
======
zitterbewegung
Using quantum theory to explain psychology sounds like wishful thinking to
me...

------
websevenpointoh
I've always been of the belief that humans are incredibly complex,
deterministic machines. It would be fascinating to see some people make some
breakthroughs in understanding the inner workings of humans although it seems
a ways off.

